
“Howard West” and Epidemic of Black Scrutiny (ex Member Critiques Google Program) - Geekette
https://medium.com/@hallielomax/howard-west-and-epidemic-of-black-scrutiny-9377ae8392a2
======
Geekette
Previous discussion on the official program announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13941195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13941195)

